# Tokyo Fitness



## Jamesnreid

Hi all,

I'm looking for something similar to British Military Fitness in the Tokyo area. Does anyone know if anything like this exists here or advice on where I could search?

Thanks


----------



## Flyfisher1

Don't know about the army fitness equivalent here, but cycling is a good way of keeping fit. Google "half fast cycling Tokyo" for a club I ride with most weekends. Great way to keep fit and see more of Tokyo


----------

